# Launch control.



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just wanted to post a quick question has anybody with a TTS used the launch control system yet.

I haven`t had the balls to try it out yet, so was just wondering if any of you guys had tried it out, if so how did you find it? 

Cheers Robbie.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ROBH49 said:


> Just wanted to post a quick question has anybody with a TTS used the launch control system yet.
> 
> I haven`t had the balls to try it out yet, so was just wondering if any of you guys had tried it out, if so how did you find it?
> 
> Cheers Robbie.


I tried it. Having used it on my Mk2 TT.

It makes my tummy feel funny. But in a good way. The delivery of power is excellent, however, with it in 'auto' it doesn't use the full rev range and the exhaust doesn't make that fart noise.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

AdamA9 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to post a quick question has anybody with a TTS used the launch control system yet.
> ...


I so hate that fart noise from the exhaust it makes me cringe, after market exhaust is next on the bucket list.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm not scary from the launch control, but I never tried too..with 3 TT!!!!
Everytime I say that I'll do it..but I don't!

I think it's just a funny thing to try with friends.. It's not a traffic light or city thing to me..it's enoug to use only the first gear in dynamyc mode


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ROBH49 said:


> Just wanted to post a quick question has anybody with a TTS used the launch control system yet.
> 
> I haven`t had the balls to try it out yet, so was just wondering if any of you guys had tried it out, if so how did you find it?
> 
> Cheers Robbie.


Have just posted mine on youtube if anyone's interested:


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cool video what was 0-62 time ? Was it 4.6s it quicker. I've heard rumours that it's nearer 4.1s. Wow.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I think it was well below the 4.6 second mark (certainly felt like it!) I guess you can put a stopwatch on it as you can just about see the 6 come up on the speedo


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I can't quite see Speedo but I timed until you let of the gas. About 4.3s. Not very accurate but gives an idea I guess.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

SpudZ said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to post a quick question has anybody with a TTS used the launch control system yet.
> ...


Vault is such a great album, I am off to see Def Leppard at Wembley in December.

Good video BTW :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to post a quick question has anybody with a TTS used the launch control system yet.
> ...


Fab video. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] "Safety first..."


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Spudz for the video.

Not sure I'll be trying it myself any time soon... though this morning on my commute I did scare the shit out of a cyclist as I overtook him on the only decent stretch of road. I floored it, and the exhaust sound was very pleasing indeed! :mrgreen:

btw, good choice of music. Great song.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the video Spudz.

Your face after the fact was a picture mate you went white :lol: :lol: . Will deffo be having a go of this ASAP thanks to your video and keep up the good work on youtube. 8)

Cheers Robbie.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Cheers Rob. I'm going to check out the dash cam footage as this is GPS enabled and should give an accurate 0-62 time (albeit on a less than ideal surface).

Go Quattro!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> Cheers Rob. I'm going to check out the dash cam footage as this is GPS enabled and should give an accurate 0-62 time (albeit on a less than ideal surface).
> 
> Go Quattro!


That will be great Spudz,
I have seen a video on youtube where a guy hits 0-100kmph using launch control in 4.1 seconds, as shown on his GPS.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Is launch control standard on the TTS?

How do I set that?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok just watched the vid. :lol:


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just looked at other videos on YouTube spuds. Good effort and subscribed [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ROBH49 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Rob. I'm going to check out the dash cam footage as this is GPS enabled and should give an accurate 0-62 time (albeit on a less than ideal surface).
> ...


Unfortunately, the Blackview went into 'Park Mode' whilst I was fannying around, only waking up when the run was finished. However, timing it manually, 4.2secs was there or there about which isn't too shoddy bearing in mind the grip levels..


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Heres some more vids:


----------



## Ellis252 (Aug 22, 2020)

Is launch control present on a FWD 2.0 TFSI? If so, any idea how to activate it? Thanks


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ellis252 said:


> Is launch control present on a FWD 2.0 TFSI? If so, any idea how to activate it? Thanks


LC should be available to any TT that has automatic transmission Stronic.

1.find a straight clean road (no gravel or debree)

2.select Audi Drive to Dynamic

3. Press stability control button to turn off the stability control (the MMI screen should warn you that its off now)

4.Hold the brake pedal.

5. While holding the brake pedal (with left foot) press the gas pedal. Dont let go of the brake pedal!

You will see how the revs have climbed to some 3000-4000rpm (cant remember)

6. Once you are ready. Release the brake pedal while still holding the gas.

Wolla...LC.

7. Remember to turn on the stability control again after!


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

ROBH49 said:


> Just wanted to post a quick question has anybody with a TTS used the launch control system yet.
> 
> I haven`t had the balls to try it out yet, so was just wondering if any of you guys had tried it out, if so how did you find it?
> 
> Cheers Robbie.


Go and find a quiet road and have some fun there is always the brake peddle

Russell


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hugo rugged said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to post a quick question has anybody with a TTS used the launch control system yet.
> ...


This thread and that comment is 5 years old. 
Im sure he has moved on and driving something that is not getting on his nerves every time he needs to visit the dealership :lol: :lol:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Launch control is on any car with a dual-clutch and Quattro (roomie's A3 Quattro has it). Most of the US magazines were saying they could get 4.2 seconds out of TTS with launch control, so it does make a big difference. Basically pre-spools the turbo to remove some but not all of the lag. It's a fun party trick to show people a dual-clutch transmission doesn't have to be lame/civilized, but nothing useful on my own. Personally I use it when I'm at a 60 MPH speed limit road at a red light near my house with a Model 3 waiting to race me. TTS can easily beat a RWD Model 3 and can keep up with a dual motor and then pass above 60-70 MPH (transmissions are cool, mmmkay?). If I don't use launch control with a dual motor he'll basically always get ahead. Yes my ego is fragile and tiny. haha


----------

